# CPU microcode update in FreeBSD?



## Dendros (Sep 18, 2021)

Do I need to update the microcode for my CPU (AMD FX 8350)? I don't know if FreeBSD 13 includes fixes for Meltdown/Spectre-like flaws in its kernel so that is why I'm asking this question. 

In Linux, there are packages that take care of microcode updates and the Linux kernel incorporates fixes for these kinds of flaws.

So, how is the situation in FreeBSD? Until now, I just used it without thinking at this aspect but I guess that I need to address this.


----------



## mrbeastie0x19 (Sep 18, 2021)

SpeculativeExecutionVulnerabilities - FreeBSD Wiki
		


Looks like there has been a patch since 11 but you can confirm for your particular computer by querying *vm.pmap.pti (meltdown) and hw.ibrs_active (spectre)*


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 18, 2021)

Dendros said:


> Do I need to update the microcode for my CPU (AMD FX 8350)?


I don't know, but it won't hurt.


Dendros said:


> I don't know if FreeBSD 13 includes fixes for Meltdown/Spectre-like flaws in its kernel


It does, but many of these flaws can't be fixed without _also_ updating microcode. For some, even this isn't enough...


Dendros said:


> In Linux, there are packages that take care of microcode updates


See sysutils/devcpu-data.


----------

